# Flies out of nowhere



## K5ander5 (Aug 10, 2013)

So I've had my tegu here for about three days now and all of a sudden there are a BUNCH of flies in the tank, do I just change the substrate? Where are they coming from?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 10, 2013)

_More than likely they're just gnats from the substrate, that started hatching with the necessary temps and humidity. Sometimes baking the substrate to kill any eggs or larvae before hand works. But it gets complicated depending on how much substrate you use. If it's still hot where you are you can put it in a black trash bag, seal it and leave it out in the sun for a few days. The combination of heat and lack of oxygen should kill just about anything in there. Also just letting the substrate dry out for a while about once a week is another option since adults have like a 6 day life span or something like that. _


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 10, 2013)

its also fruitfly season. i know my house jusr erupted with them about a week ago. :/


----------



## K5ander5 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think i will try the "bake them" technique. Thanks


----------



## karljr2k4 (Sep 6, 2013)

i had the same problem 2 weeks ago. they were getting in his enclosure through the crack between the (2) sliding doors. i plugged it up and starting cleaning daily and i got this charcoal rod the sucks up the bad odors. seems to be working fine.


----------

